# A Guide to Work-Holding on the Lathe



## hanau (Feb 21, 2007)

Found this book on google books, thought a few may be interested in it

http://books.google.com/books?id=FQ...PlB-a&sig=ujDX_XL_nlby6cWIaemc0jygHs0#PPP1,M1

here is some more books

http://books.google.com/books?q=woodworking &spell=1&oi=spell


----------



## DocStram (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey John ..... I checked out the table of contents and a few pages. Thanks for telling us about it!


----------



## bob393 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks, I love books!


----------

